# EVGA e-GeForce 8800GTX KO ACS3 768MB



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2007)

While most GeForce 8800 GTX cards are all based on the same product, with the exact same specs, EVGA has taken the 8800 GTX a step ahead. They cherry picked cards that can run high GPU and memory speeds and engineered a card that is running at higher clocks right out of the box. In our testing we see about 10% increased performance, especially at high resolutions with demanding games.

*Show full review*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2007)

So is it worth it for $50...  not for us cheap guys.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2007)

it doesn't look like it likes X3 very much it lost to both 7900s? WTF? and for $50 thats not  a terrible deal the cooler alone prolly cost $50 to get similar clocks not to mention you get the uncertainty as to whether the card will clock as high this is guaranteed and preclocked at that speed.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice Review W1zz. How do I get my ATI Tools 0.26 to open up like yours and find both max core and memory at the same time?


----------



## Protius (Feb 22, 2007)

it's perty, not sure if it's worth it though...


----------

